# Hakenschärfer für günstig



## fischbär (16. März 2016)

Ich war mit den Lösungen des Angelhandels zum Schärfen von Haken nie zufrieden. Entweder dysfunktional oder zu teuer. Mittlerweile habe ich eine günstige Alternative gefunden: 
Steine für die Edge Pro Messerschärfer China Klone. Die gibt es für ein paar Euro inkl Versand. Zb:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wetzstein-Sc...erfer-Grinder-180-bis-3000/371239953636?rt=nc


Die 800er Körnung ist ideal. Der Stein ist schön schmal und stabil, ich habe ihn immer in der Tasche. Zweimal drüber gezogen und die Haken sind scharf.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Oder eben ne "Saphirfeile" aus der Drogerie. Ebenso zuverläsig, leichter und bricht nicht bei runterfallen.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Als Notlösung kann man Haken auch an der Reibfläche einer Streichholzschachtel schärfen.
Solange der Haken nicht zu stumpf ist, funktioniert das echt gut.


----------



## Purist (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Als Notlösung reicht auch ein beliebiger rauer Stein als Hakenschärfer.

Ich schärfe mit kleinen, dünnen, Holzbrettchen, auf die ich mit Holzleim Nassschleifpapier aufklebe. Vorteil: Wiegt nichts und die Körnung kann man frei wählen, ist ein Schleifpapier platt, kann man es herunterreißen, etwas den Kleber abschaben und das nächste drauf kleben. Kosten tut's auch fast nichts, wenn man mal eins verlieren sollte.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Ichhabe es aufgegeben, über einen Hakenschärfer nachzudenken oder danach zu suchen, da ich fast ausschließlich mit Sichelhaken oder mit eigentlich sehr kleinen Drillingen fische, fällt es mir schwer, diese nachzuschleifen, weil fast niht möglich. Sicher kriegt man einen Grat wieder aufgerichtet aber ne runde Spitze kriegste nicht wirklich spitz und scharf.
Insofern sind Haken Verbrauchsmaterial, Jighaken frisst eh schon meist die Schüttung undbei denKarpfenhaken sind eh schon die Hälfte/ Packung Schrott.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Bei mir werden nur kleine Offsets oder Jigs fürs Barscheln per Nagelfeile abgezogen.

Alles was an Hakengrößen darüber hinaus geht,wandert beim kleinsten Anzeichen von nachlassender Schärfe in den Müll.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Ich schleife nur leicht abgestumpfte Haken nach, sobald man die Spitze rekonstruieren muss, lohnt es sich nicht mehr.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Hi, Nagelfeile aus dem Drogeriemarkt ist inzwischen eines meiner wichtigsten immer-dabei-Werkzeuge und verlängert das Leben meiner Haken um mindestens 100%. Egal ob Karpfenhaken oder Jigkopf.
Neben den geringer ausfallenden Kosten geht´s mir dabei vor allem auch um den logistischen Aufwand. Ich muss weniger Rig´s binden, weniger Jigköpfe mit schleppen und seltener den Köder wechseln.

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Bei mir fliegen die Haken erst aus dem Sprengring, wenn etwas abgebrochen ist oder das unmittelbar bevorsteht, z.B. wenn man ihn schon zu oft zurückgebogen hat. Spitze rekonstruieren geht recht schnell mit der richtigen Körnung.


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Nagelfeile geht auch, stimmt, ist aber nicht so schön fein. Auf alle nicht-steifen Unterlagen verzichte ich, also Holz oder die weichen Nagelfeilen, das wird nicht richtig spitz.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Also wenn du mit ner Feile keinen Dauemnnagelscharfen Haken bekommst machst du was verkehrt. Und wieso "weiche Nagelfeile"? Wir reden von sowas:

http://www.amazon.de/Manik%C3%BCre-Pedik%C3%BCre-Nagelfeile-Solingen-beschichtet/dp/B009CPGWOW/ref=sr_1_11?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1458939644&sr=1-11&keywords=saphir+feile


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Ich schärfe meine Haken mit einer kleinen feinen Schlüsselfeile nach. Geht super und die Haken bleiben auf dem Daumennagel hängen


----------



## PikeHunter85 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Danke für den tollen tipp und den link zum Hakenschärfer.
 werde ich mir jetzt bestellen und ausprobieren. Für die paar euro lohnende Investition. 

 Ich benutze meine Haken solange wie es geht. Auch wenn ich die spitze rekonstruieren muss. 
 für mich ist Nachhaltigkeit und der richtige Umgang mit den Rohstoffen sehr wichtig. Ich nutze alles bis an die Grenze der Belastung  von daher Pfeilen Spitzen und Fangen


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Guter Beitrag bisher und auch einige Infos, die ich für mich verwerten konnte, aber welche Körnung vom Schleifstein/Nagelfeile nehmt ihr denn zum schärfen eurer Haken?
Ich hätte jetzt 1500er gesagt, aber bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!

P.S. Danke für den Link Fischbär!


----------



## Aalbubi (29. April 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Ich habe mir heute bei Rossmann eine Nagelfeile für 2 Euro gekauft, die man einklappen kann. Zwar ist sie sehr labil aufgebaut, jedoch ist sie klein und gut verstaubar. 

Und das wichtigste... Es funktioniert!
Danke für diesen echt geilen Tipp!

MfG


----------



## Maifliege (29. April 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

@Aalbubi: die nehm ich auch, ist gut zu allen Metallen. Rostet aber leider, alle 2 Jahre Neukauf fällig.
TL
Matthias


----------



## maniana (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hakenschärfer für günstig*

Nagelfeile vom Victorinox Messer.
gibt nichts besseres.


----------

